# 18 Wheels of Steel Long Haul Mods



## sunnyboy150182 (21. Februar 2010)

hallo

Weiß jemand wo man gute Mods für das o.g Game...


----------



## Malkav85 (21. Februar 2010)

Könntest du bitte mit deiner Formulierung fortfahren? Du wurdest von zwei Smilies gestoppt


----------



## potzblitz (21. Februar 2010)

bekommt .... Schau mal hier Mod v1.3

Download:
Mod_by_Bad_Max_Vers.1.3.part1.rar
Mod_by_Bad_Max_Vers.1.3.part2.rar


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (22. Februar 2010)

thx für die schnelle Antwort..
Bin auf der Suchen nach sowas wie einem Texturmod,
spiele es zur Zeit auf 1280x1024; 8x AA; 16x AF; max Details,
aber es gefällt mir noch nit so ganz...


----------

